# cemetery pic and video



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

here's our cemetery so far:









and a video of how we made our rickety cemetery gate:

09 trail :: cemetery gate video by datrickbiatch - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid69.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid69.photobucket.com/albums/i70/datrickbiatch/09%20trail/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i70/datrickbiatch/09%20trail/MVI_0496


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Does the fella in the Alabama hat realize that most of us don't really bury people in our yard haunts?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL! that's my son, Josh. he's gonna be a great haunter one day...


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

IMy wife and I love to find stuff like that. We've had to bypass so much stuff because we don't have the storage space to keep it from year to year... We would need a separate storage building just for all our haunt stuff.
The gate is a great idea and it drives home the stake (pun intended) that we can create really good things without giving all our hard earned monsy to the spirit store...


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i really believe in recycling items for use in the haunt. the PVC we actually found on the side of the highway, and the concrete was left over from building our house-17 years ago!
'never throw anything away' is my motto-lol! 
but now we're running out of storage space, too


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No one would know that wasn't a real cemetery - wow. Love the gate and its creaky sound.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That looks just incredible. Really great work!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

How did you make the head stones? They look real.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Aquayne said:


> How did you make the head stones? They look real.


easy-they are real!  and they're very heavy, too! luckily we won't have to ever move them again, they are in their permanent location inside our haunted trail.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the gate


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i have a few new pics of the trail in progress, and a project i just finished.
another tombstone








step one of gorilla cage to mausoleum transformation








spiderweb area. the thicker lines at the top will support the 'roof'








chain tunnel revamped into an innertube tunnel. they feel very snake-like in the dark!








close-up of tubes








more to come shortly...


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

looking backwards up the trail. the unfinished mini-maze and overhead is the slam gate.








video (sorry it's sideways)




and my latest little project: a pvc candle fixture that i will hang over an open casket in the funeral home scene








video of it in action





enjoy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You have a great haunt. I love that recycled gate. Wouldn't mind something like that in my yard.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I would love to put real headstones in my yard but I'm not sure the neighbors would...Excellent job on everything!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

susan from creepy hollow said:


> easy-they are real!  and they're very heavy, too! luckily we won't have to ever move them again, they are in their permanent location inside our haunted trail.


How much does a real tombstone cost? Were these damaged, ordered and not paid for, do you work at a monument place?

I have a friend that carves tombstones and I've been meaning to get by there and talk to him. Just haven't had time.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I love your trail. the gate is excellent. i like the drop gate idea especally with a body on it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What do you mean those are real tombstones?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. Is it a pro haunt, or just a home project? On a side note, Reverant is a fine looking horse, and the rider does an awsome job. Do you know them?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

they were cast offs from the monument company. misspelled/misdated or samples for stones they no longer do. a couple were actually 'in use' and replaced by families after being damaged or just wanting to get a nicer stone.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

and they gave them to me free... but we had to load and haul them ourselves-no easy feat!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great layout. The graveyard and the REAL tombstones are awesome!!! Did you get the "screwup" tombstones from the maker, or did you just go kick 'em over and take 'em?!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

everything looks fantastic...very nicely done


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work!! It all looks great!!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thank you all so much!


----------

